# Hi



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi all! I just recently joined this forum and thought I better introduce myself. My name is Lori and I live with my husband in Minnesota, USA. 
We have a 9 yr old black cat named Velvet. She is our baby, actually our only baby, no human children. We love her to death and she is very spoiled. 
Glad to have found this forum. Looking forward to some kitty discussions.


----------



## Bengalsownme (Feb 26, 2003)

Lori,
Thanks for the nice intro of you and your kitty! It's really nice here. I learn alot from the people here. It's nice to meet other cat lovers that truly care about their animals. Talk to you soon,


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

Welcome to the Cat Forum Lori!!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

I agree with Bengals! I just found this forum myself and it is great! You get some really good answers for any questions you have and your questions are always answered promptly. But I must warn you, it is addictive!!! 

Be sure to visit the "Meet My Kitty" forum and post some pictures of Velvet!!!

Nice to meet you,
tanyuh


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome! I already really like what I have seen of this site, I bet it is addictive! 
I will certainly try to get some pictures posted of Velvet. I loved looking at the "Meet my Kitty" forum and seeing everyone's beautiful cats. Black cats have to be the hardest to get a good picture of, all you see is a black blob. :lol: 
No photo quite does her justice. :wink:


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

I know what you mean abot black cats and photos! Whenever I take a picture of my cat I try to put him against a pale background, like a blanket or something. But then he leaves black hair all over it.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Majicou said:


> I know what you mean abot black cats and photos! Whenever I take a picture of my cat I try to put him against a pale background, like a blanket or something. But then he leaves black hair all over it.


 Don't cats always like to lay where the fur they leave is the most obvious? :lol: I have always joked I would like to decorate my house to match the color of my cat! Good excuse to clean and vacuum, right?


----------



## tramax (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi Lori,

As the newest member, joining just tonight, thought I would say hello.

I have a 12 year old black and white cat called Snuggles. She is a house cat, and loves being spoilt. I liked and agreed with your comments about the fur being everywhere. A lot of my furniture is also black, including the suite, which can be interesting.

Not only has she been sat on as she blends in, but if the seats are not wiped, then clothes become as hairy as the cat!

Hope to speak to you again soon.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

tramax said:


> Hi Lori,
> 
> As the newest member, joining just tonight, thought I would say hello.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I keep thinking I should get some more black furniture! :wink: 
Welcome to the forum, I look forward to discussing our cats.


----------

